# Crossover Caps - What types are okay to use?



## krips (Sep 7, 2008)

Would regular aluminum electrolytic caps (20%, with a high enough voltage rating) be okay for a crossover? Would the tolerance and/or type make any difference vs polypropalyne caps?


----------



## WmAx (Jan 26, 2008)

krips said:


> Would regular aluminum electrolytic caps (20%, with a high enough voltage rating) be okay for a crossover? Would the tolerance and/or type make any difference vs polypropalyne caps?


They will work if you measure each one to pick out the correct values(electrolytics have large tolerances), but the issue is of tolerance shift over time. In 10 years, the actual capacitance may have shifted enough to effect the response to an audible degree. It is much better to limit electrolytics to relatively low sensitivity parts of the circuit where large capacitance values are needed such as zobel networks. But for the actual capacitors on the filtering sections of the circuits, I recommend to use Mylar/Polyester capacitors. Madisound has a good assortment of this type. These are inexpensive and will not drift over time like the electrolytics.

-Chris


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Also, I'm pretty sure you have to make sure you have non-polar electrolytics, since you will be applying an alternating current to them. I know they make these, as I use them for zobel circuits, but just any old electrolytic wont' work in a crossover.

I believe the polarized ones have a stripe on side and the non-polar do not. I know Madisound and Parts Express are very explicit as to which caps are non-polar.


----------

